# How to succeed in marriage



## amalik (Dec 2, 2007)

Marriage is like a plant it grows, with the other one by its side. 
After 10 years of marriage we've learnt: 

1) Do not confront your mate, one of you back down. 
2) Be willing to die for your mate 
3) Communicate; Forgive when you can 
4) Keep working at your job 
5) Journey with others married 
6) Have friends and family 
7) Be like a snake through the rocks of life 
8) Ask GOD for help just this time 

Good Luck and see you on the 20th hole - Shakilah Malik, Adina Malik, Shamila Cassim, Nisa aleem, Hanifa Malik


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice to hear, My wife and I have had en wonderful years too.

draconis


----------

